# Board Tip Shorter than the Tail ??



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

you sure she isn't just riding it backwards? try flipping the bindings around


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's setup backwards. Fail.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

Basically what the problem is, would be that the board is set up backwards.

The reason is becaues it is probably a directional shaped board. The nose should be longer than the tail, meaning there would be more length on the nose than the tail. 

If you have more tail length than nose length, then it is backwards... boards should always be either set up centered, or set back stances, which are common on directional boards.

What kind of board is it?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Take a break from the bong and turn the bindings around.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Fail for sure ... if ... if i never checked into the binders the shop setup for her ... but I did, so I will say ... Success 

the board does seem backwards, I stepped back to look at it one day and noticed it was off center in the wrong way

the text and graphics on the board are not upside down, so maybe the board is made for a regular rider, possible??

the only way these bindings will be centered is ... me moving the binders back, away from the tip, to the last setting .... or she will be riding with the text upside down .... whatever really ..... which way do you suggest .... im guessing upside down text

the board is a ltd betty jr, her 1st

funny thing, i found an image on google of the same exact setup, same bindings, same goofy stance, take a look


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i just took another look and measured twice with the bindings off

its only 1/4" longer in the back ... but still

its easier to ride setback while learning right? she is comfortable with the board, shes rode 11 days on it

but shes struggling with linking turns so i started eyeing the board

its called a betty jr, 139, shes 5 foot 110lbs, i dont know the 1st thing about girls sizing

help!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

snoeboarder said:


> the text and graphics on the board are not upside down, so maybe the board is made for a regular rider, possible??


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

these things happen ... if all else has been tested last thing id say is factory defect ... i got two lib boards from one of the local kids for free that were defects .. one was a skate banana that was set back 1/2 inch (drilled wrong) and the other was a trs that has different magne traction waves on each side ... so yeah weird shit like that happens .. i say take it back to the shop and see if they can warranty it....


----------

